# will xbox or wii burn in my tv



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

always heard a rumor i think it is for plasma but i want to be sure the xbox or wii wont hurt my LCD?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

LCD's do not experience burn in, most newer plasmas are some what immune as well.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

davring said:


> LCD's do not experience burn in, most newer plasmas are some what immune as well.


Either way I am HIGHLY against from putting a gaming console on any plasma even stations such as CNN and Fox for long periods of time.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

satgeek550 said:


> Either way I am HIGHLY against from putting a gaming console on any plasma even stations such as CNN and Fox for long periods of time.


I try not to do that either. I have all of my game consoles hooked up to either DLP's ot LCD's.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Normal use (a few hours of VG followed by TV viewing) won't hurt anything. Playing the same videogame 16 hours a day could be a problem, or pausing the game and leaving the TV on for a couple of days could also be a problem (and, yes, some people do this).

CRT and plasmas can suffer from this, but newer plasmas use techniques to help prevent burn-in outside of extreme abuse.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't know the xbox but the Wii has a function to fade away after a few minutes of inactivity. This should minimize the risk. LCDs don't get burn-in like CRTs or plasma but they can get image persistence. It is usually correctable.

http://compreviews.about.com/od/monitors/a/LCDBurnIn.htm

We use HP LCDs and got to return a few because of this and in our case it wasn't correctable. Our rep was very skeptical when we mentioned it and asked for a replacement. He would not believe us until he came over and took a look himself.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

satgeek550 said:


> Either way I am HIGHLY against from putting a gaming console on any plasma even stations such as CNN and Fox for long periods of time.


I have not problems.

On Friday night I watched the SciFi Highlander marathon (recorded) and it was in pillar-box.

I do this kind of thing all the time with no problems.

I did calibrate my plasma when I first got the TV.

Mike


----------

